# Apple wood slabs



## Yorkspy (May 29, 2018)

Last year a large, wild apple tree fell in our side yard. When cutting it up I noticed two sections were long and straight. I recently had them milled up and wanted to ask for some potential project ideas (and to brag about their beauty). Before I had them milled, I was scouring the internet to get a better idea of how they might look. I wasn't able to find too much. I have read that apple tends to split and twist a fair amount when drying. i have the end grain sealed and are weighing down the stacks with concrete blocks. Any other suggestions?


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Apple is very warp-prone in smaller sections, but it looks like your boards are pretty wide and long so they might have less internal stress.

I've read that having stickers close to the ends can keep long cracks from traveling down the boards, you might consider it.

Beautiful grain, wish I had a piece. Apple is my favorite handle wood for springiness.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I think you're doing a pretty good job. I would have put it a little higher off the concrete floor, like on 4×4's. And I would have put the stickers closer to the ends of the boards, which helps prevent end splitting. What did you seal the ends with?


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

They sure r purdy lol
Project wise I'm thinking boxes, shelves, cabinet doors 
If u know someone that plays guitar they'd make a fine looking electric or mayb ukulele back and side (don't know how that would sound but it would look nice) 
And someone will mention saw handles 
Could make a complete set of chisels/screw drivers and saw handles from it so it would all match


----------



## Yorkspy (May 29, 2018)

Bob, Allen and JCamp, thanks for the suggestions. I moved the end stickers closer to the board's ends. Next load of lumber I will try to put thicker bottom stickers down. 
I used some stuff called Clear Patch as an end grain sealer. It is used to stop water from coming through wood, concrete, and intermediary, hopefully it will also slow water from escaping the board's… we will see.
I have about 72bf, most is 6/4, one piece is 8/4. The larger of the two stacks is 6 feet long, about 17 inches wide. The other is a little over 4 feet and 14 inches.
So far I have dreamed up of making a live edge mantel above the woodstove hearth, a tv stand/basic entertainment center and with the cut offs, making a few butcher blocks. A long way off though, my cheap prong moisture meter is reading 40%. I live in Maine and it's in my basement.


----------

